# VIDS: talanas tour footage etc.



## halsinden (Jul 25, 2011)

afternoon all!

so we've just got back from the northern leg of the talanas / spires UK tour, which we were promoting thusly:



and the video report for this first half of the tour can be found here:



cheers!

H


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 25, 2011)

Sick! Love you guys, hopefully going to buy the album this week!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jul 28, 2011)

Had to turn them off. Just too slow. What took over a minute should have taken closer 20 seconds and would have had the same effect. Text interjections between every single clip was just too muuch to watch to the end. 5 seconds of text, 1 second of clip, 5 seconds of text 12 seconds of clip. You guys are an awesome band, but these vids are significantly less so.


----------



## halsinden (Jul 28, 2011)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Had to turn them off. Just too slow. What took over a minute should have taken closer 20 seconds and would have had the same effect. Text interjections between every single clip was just too muuch to watch to the end. 5 seconds of text, 1 second of clip, 5 seconds of text 12 seconds of clip. You guys are an awesome band, but these vids are significantly less so.



hahahaha, wow. if only one can get paid for the MINUTES of time dashed away before your very eyes, eh? textural viewing FYL. _who knows_ what you might've missed towards the end...

H


----------



## halsinden (Aug 8, 2011)

and now... THE SECOND PART!


H


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 8, 2011)

This definitely needs more views.


----------



## halsinden (Oct 18, 2011)

the video diary of our show with to cast a shadow, when we headlined rocktober festival in hamar, norway. wherein beth ryan says goodnight to a mountain, i hunt for trolls & duff forgets the words to 'war pigs'. 

it's a long one, but then it was an absolute stonker of a trip.

H


----------



## leandroab (Oct 20, 2011)

Sir, I want to meet you and shake your hand.


----------



## halsinden (Oct 21, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Sir, I want to meet you and shake your hand.



why thank you, sir!

H


----------

